
I've Always Wanted to Go Bald - delusionalwrit
https://medium.com/@TheDelusionalWriter/ive-always-wanted-to-go-bald-f75c5b68d8ac
======
JohnFen
I can't read the article, but I went bald for a couple of years in my younger
days. I was a very interesting social experience, and I recommend it.

